# Garage and driveway uneven



## JTalaski (May 4, 2012)

Hello,
I have an unattached one car garage on a home I just purchased.
My garage slab is newer and bc of this sits about an inch or so above my cement driveway!!:/ the height dif makes it uneasy to pull into garage entrance. I am looking for any help as to repairing this with out "pumping" driveway up or repouring the slab....

Thank you ,
Jeff


----------



## puttster (Apr 30, 2012)

I bought a new home and that's the way they built it. Maybe 1.5 inches, actually. 














Doesn't answer your question, though. You can get a concrete "turbo" circular saw blade for your circular saw. About $25. Draw yourself a good chalk line, set the blade about one inch deep and to 45 degrees, and in 5 minutes you are done.

Puttster


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

It is suppose to be like that,it keeps the rain water out.​


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm with Ravenwood on this one. Without it there's going to be water inside the garage every time it rains.


----------



## JTalaski (May 4, 2012)

hello,
Thank you for the responses. The problem is there is a definite height difference between the slab of the garage and the driveway. It isnt a gradual slope, it is more like a "mini" step-down. I have to correct it to gain my certificate of occupancy because it constitutes a "trip hazard" per: the inspector. I am trying to avoid "mud jacking" or anything of the like just yet.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Make him prove it in a code book.
I've never once seen a garage without that hump except some DIY pored slabs that fill up with water everytime it rains.


----------



## JTalaski (May 4, 2012)

well do any of you know how to post a picture?? I have one on here but dont have a url for it


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

I've heard more whining about the lip on the garage slab than anyone should have to endure in a lifetime.

An inch and a half is perfect.

Don't tell me what's next-you have to step up to get in the house?


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

cleveman said:


> An inch and a half is perfect.


The width of a 2x4 exactly,at least that's how it's done around here.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

JTalaski said:


> Hello,
> I have an unattached one car garage on a home I just purchased.
> My garage slab is newer and bc of this sits about an inch or so above my cement driveway!!:/ the height dif makes it uneasy to pull into garage entrance. I am looking for any help as to repairing this with out "pumping" driveway up or repouring the slab....
> 
> ...


 
Is this a new home?,if so the builder is the one that has to get a CO where i live.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

my 5y/o garage doesn't have that. and I AM GLAD it doesn't !

i was going to go take a pic. but my junk  batteries are dead again :furious:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

oh. and it doesn't leak any water. and i don't even have a gutter, yet.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

it is a beautifull day outside today !

oh. the entrance door. that has a lip and a threshhold. i want to lower that as it is too high.


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

JTalaski said:


> hello,
> Thank you for the responses. The problem is there is a definite height difference between the slab of the garage and the driveway. It isnt a gradual slope, it is more like a "mini" step-down. I have to correct it to gain my certificate of occupancy because it constitutes a "trip hazard" per: the inspector. I am trying to avoid "mud jacking" or anything of the like just yet.


Mudjacking certainly would be a good approach for a long-term solution.

For something cheaper & more temporary, you could "rip" a pressure treated 2x6 on a long angle from 0" to 1" or so, and place it against the garage slab. I can't think of any easy cementitious patch that would hold very long either.

As for the formed ledge as shown in post 2, it's certainly not a common practice here. The last 12" or so of floor is simply pitched more aggressively than the rest of the floor, and it generally is more than sufficient.


----------



## TRUEPRO (Apr 10, 2012)

Any garage without this lip is wrong. Iv done many repair jobs where the concrete guys pour the driveway level with the existing garage slab and water blows in and creates problems. The i have to demo a large section of driveway and re-pour it up to the garage slab and 1" or so lower hoping i can still maintain a down slope. Sometime the entire driveway has to be redone because of this. Unfortunately for you, this is the correct way. Perhaps use a grinder to smooth the sharp edge off and make it a little easier to roll over. 

Good luck.


----------



## Ravenworks (Oct 31, 2010)

I've always seen them roll the edge over with an edger.
My dad is 87,he is a retired mason,the man said it's been done since he started doing in in the late 30's


----------



## jomama45 (Nov 13, 2008)

Ravenworks said:


> I've always seen them roll the edge over with an edger.
> My dad is 87,he is a retired mason,the man said it's been done since he started doing in in the late 30's


The picture from the OP is a heck of alot more than "rolling the edger over" which typically means tipping the last few inches of the slab aggressively away from the door. That lip is uncommon here, likely less than .5% of garage have them here, especially new ones.

IMPO, 1.5" ledge is dangerous, and possibly an over-compensation by a poor concrete crew that can't make the slab shed water sucessfully with less pitch........:whistling2:


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i see it as a tripping hazard. i am SO GLAD mine doesn't have that.


----------

